# Whooo's the new sheriff in town ?



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Any hoo ,
paddled out this morning with a few of the local Palmy army fellas and first what a amazing morning out there ,some bigger sets coming through and find the gap and we are off...........
Do the local good luck spots to noavaile towing a slimy , had a few livies in the hull and decided to put one out once at spot X........paddle paddle paddle bloody nothing insight anyway I see Couta 101 get a pull and check up with him ,nice spotty ...ok so there's hope keep going after about an hour the local surf whisperer has a spotty as well ....Mmmmmmmmmmm what the frikken hell is going on i got zip and its almost time to head on in and off to work.
I pull the livie up and start the trek home ......pushing around 9km's an hour as im already running late ...............then suddenly i hear this huge splash behind me and turn to see what looks like a Marlin take ,white water everywhere and i see my line slicing through the water and the TLD 15 starts singing a tune that not even "Prince" in tights could have squealed out!
Im getting towed all over the show and feel its big and powerfull so i ease up the drag as i had 20 pound mono and a 29 pound single stand wire trace (safa spesial).
Half an hour later i see its a monster HOOOOO..............heart pumping and a first for me,where's my gaff? frikken hell half way down the hatch so i shout to couta to give me a hand ................i manage to scramble the gaff out and my hatch while trying to keep the line tight and stay in control.
Get him up and sink the gaff in ..............couta 101 pulls along side puts another gaff in and YEEhaaaaaaaaaaaaa we have it under control (thanks Doug) in the hatch and its time to go in.
I get caught out the back by a beauty that rolls me way out ,cursing i mange to turn the yak over with a monster crocodile inside...............get rolled again not far from the beach but all ends well besides loosing my favourite fish hat  
Fish went 148 ish and weighed 19kg's 
What a day ..............memoriable to say the least!
Couta 101 has some footage of usloading he fish etc ...................i didnt havemy camera on as it got ripped off on a previous trip by some monster swell last week and i didnt have time to sort it for this trip.
X-box came down and took some pics on the beach( shot bru) anyway lets see what Douglas can put together on the vid 
Enjoy


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2012)

Nice fish clive. I must get out tomorrow


----------



## krisvander (Aug 3, 2011)

That's a nice fish. Great job! How'd the boss take you being late as you fought a beast?

-Kris


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Very nice mate it was a great morning out on the water   Welcome to the wahoooooooo club buddy 8) 8)

Cheers
ant


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Lordy Lordy!

That's a fantastic bit of fish there. Realistically, I am lost for words, to describe such a capture. Incredible. Well done!

Cheers andybear


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

.


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Jeeezus! That's worth being late for in any boss's book.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Horse! I'll bet that first run was a blinder mate, those things can move!


----------



## xbox (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice one Safa - seeing that fish "in the flesh" this morning was great - it is a bus!!!!! :shock: 8) 
Pity about your hat, but a small price to pay for such a prize I reckon..... ;-)


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2012)

Nice fish. It never ceases to amaze me the fish you palmy boys manage down there.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Great catch. I hope you walked in to work with it on your shoulder, slapped it down on the desk and said "sorry I'm late".


----------



## threadfin5 (Jul 9, 2009)

Well done bru that was an awesome catch and well deserved, i reckon palmy car park will be full of yaks this weekend all trying to catch a similar model including myself.


----------



## tweeds (Jul 17, 2007)

Goeie bliksem!!!!! Mooi man!!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

nezevic said:


> Nice fish. It never ceases to amaze me the fish you palmy boys manage down there.


You're all going to need bigger kayaks the way you're going!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm retracting my snapper post. 

What a monster. Were you late for work?

Trevor


----------



## TouringTom (Mar 6, 2012)

SAFA

No doubting whooo's the new sheriff, well bloody done mate, an absolute monster. No doubt I will see you on Saturday.

Cheers

Tommo


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

What can I say, nice work, Welcome to the Club.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Awesome fish, top effort. Jealous much!!!


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Lazybugger said:


> Thats a great catch! Well done. Although looking at the pic if thats only 148cm then you must be a real shortass


Hey L/bugger .......yip I'm actually dwarft by that monster .. I am a short ass 171cm but hey at least it makes the fish I catch look HUGE!


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

keza said:


> Great catch. I hope you walked in to work with it on your shoulder, slapped it down on the desk and said "sorry I'm late".


Luckily I am the "Boss" well I like to think so until SWMBO gets into work :lol:


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Ahh Clive well done mate. Good to see your mojo is back and what a way to break it. So hoos next guys? Hang in there Douglas your time will come. 
I paddled out palmy this morn in the dark ( there was a bit of moonlight) and yeah the surf was tricky but luckily i got out unscaved. At 6:10am my alarm sounded and it was time to paddle in. I had just deployed a live mack tuna. About 10mins later the rod buckled, but i quickly suspected a shark. Sure enough a 2m bronzie surfaced. So off with him and i paddled in with disgust. 2moro is looking very tempting, but i just got home from a successful jew expedition (biggest 95cm), so i think i will give it a miss.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I love the sound line makes as it tears across the water. It truly rips like fabric.
That's a pretty exclusive club. Must get pretty boring at meetings, 3 or 4 of you patting each other on the back. Keeps the entertainment budget down, though.
Congratulations, 40+lb is a real wahoo. I need one.

Did I miss something? Did you say you took in your livey for the sprint back? What were you trolling at the time?
A skirted dead bait vs the livey?


----------



## tsea (Jan 26, 2012)

Well done! That fish is fat hey.
Did you lose your gopro from the front the other week?
How was it mounted?
cheers
TC


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

tsea said:


> Well done! That fish is fat hey.
> Did you lose your gopro from the front the other week?
> How was it mounted?
> cheers
> TC


No I had it tied with a safety lanyard ,thank goodness or it would have been a expensive hoo.
Cant pull a live yakker that quick it will drown :lol: 
"salticrack" how's that salt I'm rubbing you know where big boy!


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey Clive,

Congrats on a truly outstanding fish mate. You've put in the hours and have been duly rewarded for your efforts!

Kev


----------



## pauly200200 (Feb 28, 2012)

thats crazy,did it even fit throught the opening hatch lol,looks like you would have to cut it up first


----------



## richmond (Dec 20, 2010)

Brilliant fish Clive, very well done.

You blokes have had a fantastic season down there.
Awesome catch!


----------



## Desal (Feb 26, 2009)

wow! that is a nice fish, well done Clive. Time to change your avatar pic mate, that is a great photo.


----------



## 2hats (Jan 29, 2012)

Great looking fish mate. Well done


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

THE NEW SHERIF IN TOWN???...19kg is a good size...nice...but after i have spent another day netting some chanos chanos(milk fish) for trolling...give us a few more days...and perhaps we can talk about making you deputy sheriff???...     ...ha...

nice fish boetie...watch this space :twisted:


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Stevie boy where the hell are you .......see you should have stayed on the Goldie ..........you have a slight advantage fishing in Prime waters but you need a Hooo ,to be in the Posie'


----------

